# Bottle Repair



## jbernstein (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi forum people. I have a very old 1880's cylinder bottle it has a great purple hue to it and is mint except a nice big chip out of the lip. Is it possible to repair this and somehow get the purple hue back into the repaired part? Does someone make something to do this? Thanks a bunch. I am still working on getting a image up here quick.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi JB...

 Welcome to the Forum!

 You will find several threads under this forum and Photographing and Displaying that should help you out... If you use casting resin, as I do, simply use the dyes to match the color of the glass you're repairing...

 Good luck!

 Ron


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 31, 2005)

you can use resin and if you use color be careful. adding color will make what you add look stronger and darker then other spots if your not careful. if you have a small chip there is no need to add color. the repair will  take on the color that surrounds it. see picture below. I usr a product that hardens like glass. I added no color to this one.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 31, 2005)

click on thi slink and look at a aqua soda I did and posted pictures in this forum.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/rerpaired_lip/m_20546/tm.htm


----------

